# Food prices



## maryatness (Oct 11, 2009)

I am finding the area I am about to live in is quite expensive for food etc. shopping, are other areas more reasonable, and am I right in thinking that some of the small supermarket chain stores prices vary from area to area.
Is it worth travelling to the bigger out of town supermarkets, and is it cheaper to buy fish and veg. from the markets?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*food prices*

Yes, it is worth to call the big supermarkets, even fish and veg are cheaper than at any normal market. If the distance you have to travel is considerable than, you might want to do monthly or weekly shopping, and call the locals for daily things. It always looks nice helping the local trade, and sometimes is where you find the best information’s and help
John999


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a decent priced products in the corner supermarket next to the GNR in Quarteria. 
Besides this I would advise going to Jumbo.......
Algarve shopping and services are more expensive.


----------



## LeanneMighten (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there
Absolutely the markets are by far the best value and the best produce. If you have a local one, it's definitely worth checking it out. You can buy a lot there and freeze it and only have to go once a fortnight. 

Also the supermarkets like Jumbo and Continente are fairly reasonable, particularly if you stick to their own-brand products, which are absolutely fine.

There are also cheaper supermarkets like Lidl, which are excellent for a cheaper grocery shop.

Hope this helps.
Leanne


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you take out a JUMBO card you get 10% off all own brand products.
It works like a Multibanco card the payment coming directly from you bank account.
Our nearest JUMBO is 30 kms away but we only go there once a month and stock up on what we prefer to buy there.
Rest of the shopping is Intermarce, E Leclerc, Modelo or Lidl.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Store cards, (credit card), from any big supermarket like Jumbo, Continent, Modulo, IKEA, Box, Worteen,( where they take from your account after a few days, end of the month, 3, 6, 9, 12 months), are only given to people who pays tax in this country. There is also the normal store cards where you will get some money back to use at your next shopping. Be careful because if you save that money back, you will have to use it up to the fallowing 12 months after the purchase or you will lose it
John999


----------

